# Camera that takes pictures while USB connected



## dabrowski (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a feature in any cameras where you can take a shot while it's still connected to the USB? I want to be able to just take a shot, pull it right into the computer, and composite it in our software.


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Canon EOS Rebel series (probably all the Canon DSLR's) can do this with the EOS Utility software which is included with the camera.
...Terry


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 3, 2008)

Nikon can do this as well with Nikon Control Pro


----------

